# My Cats



## DK (Mar 2, 2004)

all of my cats fit under the rescue category I suppose.


my first cat buttons is a 4yr old mancoon who was a kitty at the time my ex brought him home. He was in a home where the mom let her son cut his whiskers and set his tail on fire etc. Needless to say he's a very timid cat around people, and still doesn't even fully trust me after 4 years.

my second cat chester is a 17lb orange and white tabby. He was on his last day at the shelter when he came across our path. He is like a dog that meows, wants constant attention, purrs 23 hours of the day and is built like a tank. I can't imagine anyone putting him down but his owner wanted to go travel the country in her RV and didn't think he would enjoy it since he is not too keen on cars. I wonder if she would've reconsidered had she known they were going to end up putting him down.

my third, and last cat, is a kitty still named Yoshimi - 1.5 yrs old lil black kitty. I fostered a group of 4 kittens from the shelter that were turned in by someone who claimed ot have found them underneath a houses porch etc :roll: - 3 of them died from strange circumstances throughout the course of the fostering, it was pretty traumatic since two died in my arms, but Yoshimi was always my favorite and I said if she survived I would keep her, and here we are.

they have their days like any set of brothers and sisters :wink:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*My cats*

Your cats all sound lovely. Its great that you've given them all another chance in life, after what they've been through,

seashell


----------



## iheartkittys (Mar 18, 2004)

I am a firm believer in the power of stray and/or abused animals!! They seem to have such strong spirits - and are full of tolerance for putting up with their previous 'owners.' I know that your cats are ELATED to have an owner like you!!! :lol:


----------

